# Plywood tanks can I do it ?



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Well was in chat the other day and me and lohachata was talking about turning a old 40g to 4 tanks.This is what I am thinking use the front glass for one and back for one tank.Then the sides I would use for small fry tanks or maybe small sick tanks.I wouldnt want the tanks to be big just aroung 40g for the front and back and as for the sides what ever I could get out of them.Nothing pretty just to help me maybe get some more breeding going on.If anyone knows maybe what I would be spending as far as for wood epoxy screws ect. tht would be great.I off to try to read some more.Any help would be nice.I still need to get the lenght of the glass ect.The tank is at my house so It may be some time for me to do so.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

i recently made a full galss tank. the part i found hardest was sealing it. its hard. a lot of silicone is needed. i had 4 leaks first time round.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Unless you are building a BIG tank, you'll come out cheaper to buy a glass one almost every time. The cost savings doesn't start to kick in until the size is big enough that glass tanks start needing thick glass.
40 gallons? Still way cheaper to buy a glass one. You'll start to break even about 75, and not see real savings until after 100.

Still, it's fun to build your own.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Ya I read you save as the tank gets bigger o well maybe I will just make a big long one (with the 2 front and back panals) I thought that maybe if I made 2 I might save a bit but I will look around.


----------



## fishidjit (Jul 20, 2008)

i would think that the price of glass would make building your own wood tank considerably cheaper..especially if you want a bigger tank..but who in their right mind would want a smaller tank?????


----------



## fishidjit (Jul 20, 2008)

i think wood tanks are cool


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I not going to use them as show tanks just to set some fish up to breed.


----------

